# Pine shavings as mulch



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know this topic has been discussed before. I have read people suggesting about it using up all the nitrogen. But, a lot of these people were speaking from the standpoint of tilling it into the soil, and not using it as a mulch on top of the soil.

Right now I have a layer of straw, and then a layer of paper, and then a layer of compost and I am planning on covering this all with pine shavings. The pine shavings will just be laid on top of the compost, so there should be no nitrogen loss, especially with the layer of compost in between the wood chips and the soil.

Basically I am having a difficult time finding enough wood chips to use, but shavings I can purchase easily from the feed store. Using the shavings in this way, is there any issues?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

No problems. The only N depletion will be at the mulch/soil interface, and will not affect plant roots. All the materials you are using are high in carbon and low in nitrogen; again, these and wood shavings will not cause a problem used as mulch.

Till in the fall and mix your mulch materials in the soil, and the soil, soil life, and next year's garden will thank you!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

If there is no nitrogen in the root zone now, it will be a long time before the paper, straw, and wood chip materials compost enough to release the nitrogen that is in your compost layer into the root zone for your plants' use. And, all those materials have such a high carbon:nitrogen ratio, I wouldn't expect enough nitrogen for use from them alone....In some cases it will take hundreds of pounds of straw or paper materials to yield even a pound of nitrogen. 

Those materials, except the compost, of course, are ideal _mulch materials_, saving moisture and suppressing weeds, but they are pretty shy of much-needed nitrogen. 

That's why, if you have animals, I would recommend using the shavings in the stable first for bedding, or as chicken or turkey litter. They will capture the urine,(or the wet manure from poultry) which is really high in basic nitrogen, in ammonia form. If you capture the soaked bedding and keep it covered, it will add lots of nitrogen. Uncovered, it will simply bubble off into the atmosphere.....Put it down and cover it with another dry mulch layer, then you'll have something.

geo


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am not too worried about adding nitrogen to the soil, as the soil did great last year and it is only the second year I will be planting on this section of ground. I can provide other amendments if needed. What I am hoping to accomplish is weed/grass suppression while taking nothing away from the soil and hopefully building up the soil over time.


----------



## prepper82 (Nov 28, 2013)

I use woodchips as mulch in my bed. This is year two and I made a new bed. I add compost from chickens and rabbit so I don't worry about nitrogen. I also don't till the woodchips in the ground because the. It will take a lot of nitrogen to break them down in the soil. I leave them on top as mulch and they provide a great permaculture for worms and micro organisms needed for creating good soil. Also has great benefits, holding moisture, blocking bleeds, etc. anyways works good for me without termites and slugs.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

When I add pine shavings to the soil or use them as mulch. I throw down a small amount of nitrogen. Saves having to worry about it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Why not use pine straw (needles) rather than shavings as a mulch to keep the weeds down? You see it used all over GA.
I used pine needles for years in northern AZ mountains in my garden for mulch. Would never think to use wood chips. Shudder....


----------

